# Reemplazar reel switch(sensor magnetico) por fotoresistencia



## rarruec (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola, es mi primer mensaje. Decidi inscribirme porque es un foro excelente.
Esta es mi pregunta:
Tengo un circuito que tiene un sensor magnetico reel switch. Su comportamiento es el siguiente:
 Cuando no hay un iman cerca el multimetro puesto en cada extremo del sensor marca 3.66v.
 Al acercar un iman el multimetro marca 0.00v puesto cada punta en cada extremo del sensor.

Ahora, quiero que ese mismo comportamiento se realice con una fotoresistencia, vale decir: 

 Cuando recibe luz, marque 0.00v.
 Cuando se corte la luz, marque 3.66v.

¿Cómo sería el circuito? No necesito nada más, solo eso, un circuito muy simple que haga esto.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 29, 2011)

Revisa esto talves te ayude esta en uno de los ejemplos del livewire


----------



## betodj (Jun 29, 2011)

rarruec dijo:


> ¿Cómo sería el circuito? No necesito nada más, solo eso, un circuito muy simple que haga esto. Muchas gracias!



¿Muy simple para qué o para quién?


Hay varias formas,  se me ocurren  ahora estas dos:


Un saludo y bienvenido ....


----------



## rarruec (Jun 30, 2011)

betodj dijo:


> ¿Muy simple para qué o para quién?
> 
> 
> Hay varias formas,  se me ocurren  ahora estas dos:
> ...



Muchas gracias, ahora en esos diagramas, el valor de las resistencias y el codigo de los elementos cual sería?


----------



## maverick13 (Jul 1, 2011)

primero tienes que caracterizar tu fotoresistencia, es decir mides que resistencia te da cuando tienes luz y medir que resistencia te da cuando no hay luz y luego calculas una resitencia fija que te de lo 3.66v al hacer un divisor de voltaje entre la foto resistencia y la resistencia fija; la fotoresitencia va conectada a tierra y la fija a vcc (puede ser unos 5 voltios) y en la union entre las dos tenes dicho swicht de voltaje dependiendo la luz. Suerte con eso


----------

